# Aren't the Olympics good?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Tonight I've been watching Fencing.*

*I'm looking forward to the GB Team Shed Building tomorrow*.

:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

quite liked the ladies' synchronised diving, some nice divers. Also the beach volleyball.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Will they be in 50 shades.>>

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Also the beach volleyball.....


But isn't that female American commentator nauseating!!

I've yet to hear her say (_or rather whine_) anything of any consequence. I nearly threw up when she asked the crowd to "_Give him love_" . . . . "him" being a great hairy seven footer!

Still, it's not too bad with the sound off.

Dave


----------

